
Software Freedom Conservancy Publishes Agreements for Linux Compliance Program - cheiVia0
https://sfconservancy.org/news/2016/nov/03/linux-compliance-agreements/
======
zimbatm
Talking about template, I really want a standard way to clarify open source
contributions during $work. Every time I have to fight with legal to get a
provision added. Usually I am the first to have raised that issue so I get
blank stares back.

GPL only works because of copyright. I bet most small contributions like bug
fixes have unclear or illegal copyright assignment because of over-protective
contract legalese.

~~~
cheiVia0
You might be interested in SFC's ContractPatch work:

[https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2016/aug/04/everything-is-
neg...](https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2016/aug/04/everything-is-negotiable/)
[https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2016/sep/26/contractpatch-
ste...](https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2016/sep/26/contractpatch-step2/)
[http://faif.us/cast/2016/nov/01/0x5E/](http://faif.us/cast/2016/nov/01/0x5E/)

